# Plonker!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Snow mobile fail!.. :roll:


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Bit of a long shot but would you possibly be Ray who I taught to dive an Inspiration Rebreather.

Phil.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Phil-E said:


> Bit of a long shot but would you possibly be Ray who I taught to dive an Inspiration Rebreather.
> 
> Phil.


Would that be Phil Ennis who went on an extended holiday to somewhere very warm and tropical, instead of the wet and windy dales... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Well yes It could well be...


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Well what are the chances eh. How are you doing Ray? I didn't know you were into motorhomes. I have just bought one but not turned a wheel yet, just getting it loaded ready for some good weather. Maybe bump into you somewhere.

Phil.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Phil.

Cant you remember when we were doing our re breather training at Waswater and we were staying in the motor home while you and Andy travelled back to his farm..

What van have you got?..


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I do remember now, I was very envious. I have bought a 2005 Autocruise Starblazer and hope to give it a trial run very shortly. I am looking for a nice quiet site within staggering distance of a pub with many real ales for me to sample.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Phil-E said:


> Yes, I do remember now, I was very envious. I have bought a 2005 Autocruise Starblazer and hope to give it a trial run very shortly. I am looking for a nice quiet site within staggering distance of a pub with many real ales for me to sample.


Then you need to join this.. http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a ton of stuff on this site Motor Home Fact's. 
But..
You only get a couple more free posts and you will not be able to post anymore, but it only cost's a tenner to join this site and you will easily make that back with all the money saving tips from the rest of the guys and deals from the advertisers and such..

Take care Ray..


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I found that recently but I spent too long in Yorkshire and am struggling to get my hand in my pocket. :lol:


----------

